# Trailer Lights



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys/gals,

Im looking to put some exterior lighting on my enclosed this summer/spring. I was wondering what kinda light "kit" i should buy? I would like it to run off my truck (yes i know im gonna have to keep it running while parked in the field). I know little to nothing about electrical stuff. My dads buddy is gonna hook it up for me, since he does electrical work for a living. Any input would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I purchased some trapezoid style lights from my local napa store to give them a try, Ive been told that they project a much farther beam than standard flood style lights. I have not hooked them up yet though to be able to give you a accurate review. 
Search the decoy trailer forum for a thread called new trailer setup pics. The guy on there did an awesome job setting it up with a battery and inverter and onboard charger and looks to be very efficient.

Hope this helps a bit :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just buy tractor type "work lights" from the tractor supply or hardware store.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

With todays fuel prices, I'd go the deep cycle battery in the trailer route. You can get some pretty heafty 12 volt spot and flood lights. Charge the battery every Friday night and your good to go.


----------



## Nick6 (Jan 10, 2011)

cut'em said:


> With todays fuel prices, I'd go the deep cycle battery in the trailer route. You can get some pretty heafty 12 volt spot and flood lights. Charge the battery every Friday night and your good to go.


Isn't there a way to connect the deep cycle to your truck so that the battery charges while your truck is running? ie: as you are driving to and from your hunt


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nick6 said:


> cut'em said:
> 
> 
> > With todays fuel prices, I'd go the deep cycle battery in the trailer route. You can get some pretty heafty 12 volt spot and flood lights. Charge the battery every Friday night and your good to go.
> ...


yes there is. If your truck has the 7 pin round trailer hook up one of the pins will charge a remote battery. you will have to read your owners manual as you may need to install the fuse that turns on the charging feature. Then just just cut off the standard 4 prong wire harness on your trailer and install the 7 pin round connector. Run a wire from the charging pin to the remote battery. Works really slick. I have it set up like this on mine. the battery is always charged (unless you only pull the trailer short distances as it won't have time to charge fully) A couple times a year I hook it up to the battery charger to make sure it is fully charged.

there is a thread in the trailer forum that talks about this.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I did the same thing, deep cycle battery in the trailer that is charged off the truck. Then I have a marine switch that controls each side of the trailer so you can conserve the battery and only run the lights you need. I then have a small power inverter hooked to the deep cycle in the trailer that I can charge spinning wing/ecaller batteries with. Pretty slick.


----------

